# Sight in day



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Got my new CVA Optima V2 mounted a nikon BDC scope on it and headed out today, started off at 50 yards with 63 weighed grains of BH209 to get it close before i increased my load.i was pleasantly surprised with the 4 shot group. 

Some dummy forgot his range finder so i stepped off 100 yards and shot a couple loads of 77 weighed grains of BH209, again super happy with 2 shots pretty much in the same hole. Funny thing is I bore sighted it in the house looking through the barrel at a target taped to the kitchen backsplash and i only moved it 4 clicks to the right at the range to get these groups...must have been my lucky day:smile:
One night this week i will stretch it out to 200 and see how she does.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Update, got it out to 200 yards tonight, extremely happy with the results. The SST is shooting really good, I have some Barnes TEZ that I am going to try next.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Vermin Rifle !!!!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

What grain bullet are you shooting? Also, what does 77 weight equal in volume?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Roboz said:


> Update, got it out to 200 yards tonight, extremely happy with the results. The SST is shooting really good, I have some Barnes TEZ that I am going to try next.


SSTs do shoot good... but there are alot of unhappy performance reports from hunters that hit game with them. Just say'n, do some googling.

-DallanC


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

ridgetop said:


> What grain bullet are you shooting? Also, what does 77 weight equal in volume?


77 is equal to 110 volume, i weigh them just because it makes me feel like i am getting a more consistent load, wether that is true or not i dont know but it makes me feel better..HaHa

Im shooting a 250 grain Hornady SST but i am going to start using the Barnes TEZ 250, i hear it has better performance.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

DallanC said:


> SSTs do shoot good... but there are alot of unhappy performance reports from hunters that hit game with them. Just say'n, do some googling.
> 
> -DallanC


 I have read that but for the price i figured it would be good for some practice rounds, I am going to hunt with the Barnes 250 TEZ, that is if they are as accurate as the SST.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I wouldn't mess with that gun this year so close to the hunt. leave it and go with it. It looks good!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have used SSTs and killed a bunch of critters-- at many distances. I wouldn't hesitate to use them if they shoot great for you. I looked at the reviews on many sites-- hundreds of reviews giving it high 4s out of 5. I'll be using them again this Fall. But use whatever you are comfortable with- that is part of the fun.

Your Optima is very accurate. Did it come with rings? If so, how do you like the rings? For a sub $300 ML they seem like a good choice. Better than many more expensive guns.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Packout said:


> I have used SSTs and killed a bunch of critters-- at many distances. I wouldn't hesitate to use them if they shoot great for you. I looked at the reviews on many sites-- hundreds of reviews giving it high 4s out of 5. I'll be using them again this Fall. But use whatever you are comfortable with- that is part of the fun.
> 
> Your Optima is very accurate. Did it come with rings? If so, how do you like the rings? For a sub $300 ML they seem like a good choice. Better than many more expensive guns.


No i ordered it with the fiber optic sights in case i use it in Colorado, but i did buy the one piece scope rings from CVA, they seem to be a good set up.
I will try the Barnes and see how they shoot, its fun to get out and try different things. 
I did have to buy the BH209 breech plug, but i paid $252 from muzzleloaders.com for the gun so i'm not complaining about adding accessories.
I had a TC impact that i used for Colorado, it was a good gun and i thought pretty accurate but not near as accurate as this one seems to be.

Now if i can find a decent buck in Pine Valley i will be one happy guy. Just moved here a year ago so i am still trying to figure out the area.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Roboz said:


> I have read that but for the price i figured it would be good for some practice rounds, I am going to hunt with the Barnes 250 TEZ, that is if they are as accurate as the SST.


I had very good luck using 300gr Hornady XTP bullets last year when I was sighting my muzzleloader in. That paired with about 100 grains of BH209, I was shooting about 3" groups at 200 yards. I unfortunately never had the chance to use it on deer but had no doubt if I hit something, it would be going down.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

moabxjeeper said:


> I had very good luck using 300gr Hornady XTP bullets last year when I was sighting my muzzleloader in. That paired with about 100 grains of BH209, I was shooting about 3" groups at 200 yards. I unfortunately never had the chance to use it on deer but had no doubt if I hit something, it would be going down.


I have used the 300gr. XTP for many years now. I guarantee that if you hit an animal with that bullet it aint going to go to far. Most the time they drop where standing. I've had one Elk, and one Deer go 30 yds. before kicking over.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup. XTPs out of a smokepole are the gold standard for preformance. I personally use 240s for deer and 300s for elk... but I've never been disappointed in the preformance of either. You hit stuff it does one direction, down. Big holes going in... huge holes going out.

My Remington is nearly completely disassembled atm. I gotta get the conversion kit finished up and get'er back together for sighting in.


-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

My Knight loves XTPs


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got back from a quick shooting trip, all guns behaving very nicely. All well within "minute of deer". Loving BH209 so far and the rem conversion kit, worked great.



-DallanC


----------



## utaharcher (Nov 18, 2009)

So about how high are you holding at 200 yards?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Who are you asking? My PointBlank range is set to 145 yards max. I've only ever taken two hunting shots over 150yds, and they weren't much beyond that. 75% of all my shots/kills are under 70 yards. Closest was under 20 yds. 





-DallanC


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm going back to xtp's. I tried using Barnes to make the condor lovers happy (zion tag) and the only group I could shoot them was Minute of Plywood, the whole sheet. I have never been so frustrated trying to get a smoke pole to group.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

utaharcher said:


> So about how high are you holding at 200 yards?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am using the BDC circles on my scope and it is the second circle. I have it zeroed at 150 yards so that from 0 - 175 yards it should never rise or fall more than 2.5-3 inches. Hope that makes sense. I am still working on it but the ballistics are close to what i would like, this is how the Spot On app shows it. I can verify that the 200 yard circle is close.

Yards Path
50 +1.77
75 +2.46
100 +2.44
125 +1.65
150 0.01
175 -2.57
200 -6.44


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

plottrunner said:


> I'm going back to xtp's. I tried using Barnes to make the condor lovers happy (zion tag) and the only group I could shoot them was Minute of Plywood, the whole sheet. I have never been so frustrated trying to get a smoke pole to group.


Thats not good, i still haven't shot the Barnes, i may just stick with the SST for this year.


----------

